# Ice fishing regulations



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

Can anyone clarify what I am legally allowed to ice fish with. The regulations book says 2 rods and up to 6 tip ups. Does this mean I can fish with 2 rods while I have 6 tip ups deployed at the same time ( giving me 8 ways to catch fish at the same time)?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

You are correct on your interpretation.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes that’s true 6 tip ups and 2 jigging rods.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes. 6 tip ups and 2 rods at the same time


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is my understanding, 2 rods, 6 tip ups simultaneously. Jaw jackers or similar automatic fisherman using rods is considered rod and reel and not tip up from what I am understanding as well.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmm been a couple of years but I thought we had a conversation on here and said that jawjackers were considered a tipup


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

fishingful said:


> Hmmm been a couple of years but I thought we had a conversation on here and said that jawjackers were considered a tipup


Interesting, I've always understood them to be rod and reel, though I would like them to be considered tip ups it makes more sense to me to be defined as rod and reel which is what I have always heard.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

From years ago Jawjacker consider tip up.... Jaw Jacker received an email today from ODNR that the Jaw Jacker is considered a tip up. 

This means you can have up to 6 on the ice.

If you purchase some, then I would have Matt email you the email so you can print it off. You can just a ODNR officer in case he considers these as a pole. 

This will help them out.

Subject: tip up legality in Ohio 
Date: Wed, 2 Nov 2011 09:30:50 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]

Matt, I have viewed your video and website. Your jaw jacker device appears to work very well! 
The definition of a tip up in Ohio is:

(AAAAA) “Tip-up” means a device consisting of a hook and line attached to a spring or other device which is capable of raising a small flag or other signaling device when a fish is biting or is hooked.
The jaw jacker device definitely fits the definition and would be legal in Ohio when used as a tip up.
If you have more questions, please give me a call. Good luck!

Gino Barna, Law Supervisor
Lake Erie Law Enforcement Unit
Ohio Department of Natural Resources
Division of Wildlife
305 East Shoreline Drive
Sandusky, Ohio 44870
419 625-8062 please call to confirm but I carry a copy when I plan on using them


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

KPI said:


> From years ago Jawjacker consider tip up.... Jaw Jacker received an email today from ODNR that the Jaw Jacker is considered a tip up.
> 
> This means you can have up to 6 on the ice.
> 
> ...


That is incredibly helpful thank you for posting this information.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks KPI I remembered that email. I couldn't find it.


----------

